# Mais comment faire ????????



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

...pour collectionner les coups de boule ... à facettes, bien entendu ??? 
Pour les nioubies, nostalgiques des années 60 durant lesquelles chacun sortait avec sa boule à facettes personnelle assortie aux paillettes de son pattes d'eph, je me permettrais de donner quelques conseils qui leur permettront de recueillir des milliers de coups de boule en un temps record :

1° Le nombre de coups de boule que vous recevrez sera inversément proportionnel au nombre de personnes avec lesquelles vous vous serez engueulé sur le forum... règle simple, mais efficace !!!
2° Evitez à tout prix les sujets "chauds" du style "t'es de droite ou de gauche ?" ... il est en effet inutile de se priver de quelques coups de boule bien placés qu'elles soient noires ou rouges d'ailleurs ... faut pas faire le difficile !
3° Le "flower power" fait mouche à tous les coups ... un baba cool gnangnan à souhait à plus de chance de ramasser un coup de boule qu'un CRS en gauguette (je sais que c'est pas normal, mais c'est comme ça !!!) - j'avais envie d'écrire "antinomique", mais j'hésitais sur le "i" ou le "y" ... donc je me suis abstenu !
4° Pour recevoir, il faut pouvoir donner ... donc, distribuez des coups de boule à tous les vents ... y'en aura toujours pour vous les rendre ... peut être pas au centuple, mais quand même...
5° N'hésitez pas à "bouler" les admins et les modos ... ils ont les moyens de vous attribuer une salve de coups de boule d'un seul clic de souris...
6° Pour nos amies posteuses, la notion de "coup de boule" est à éviter à tout prix étant donné son caractère tendancieux (sauf peut être en privé, auquel cas vous risqueriez d'en ramasser un pour de vrai et dans le pif par la même occasion) - aux collègues féminines, vous attribuerez donc des "coups de coeur" ... mais jamais ... ô grand jamais des "coups de boule" !!! ........... IMPERATIF !
7° Jouez la carte de l'humour ringue et du "pipi-caca" contrôlé en évitant les glissades ... ça plait toujours...
8° Evitez les forums techniques ... ils ont tellement à faire avec leurs problèmes qu'ils se fichent des coups de boule comme de l'an 40...!!!
9° Pondez un post comme celui-ci en n'admettant jamais, même sous la torture, que son but premier et unique est de recevoir un nombre incalculable de coups de boule en retour !
10° N'hésitez pas à être dégoulinant de bons sentiments ... la fin justifie les moyens !
11° Si vous voulez à tout prix un coup de boule (de gomme) de tomtom, évitez de vous pavaner en 4X4 de forum en forum... ça craint un max !
12° Par contre, c'est vrai que je me paierai bien un coup de sang...sues, mais j'arrête-là ... fait trop chaud !!!

...bande de nases va !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

Il a franchement raison ce Bigounet et c'est un pro de l'impro! Avec ça donc, votez pour lui et pour ces gentils posteurs qui approuvent sans l'ombre d'un bémol la teneur de ses propos "boulesques"  Une triplette leur suffira pour l'instant


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

Il y en a qui contestent, qui revendiquent et qui protestent,
Moi je ne fais qu'un seul geste, je retourne ma boule à faceeette,
Toujours du bon côté !

en tous cas, ta méthode a l'air de pas trop mal marcher, et ton karma s'en porte d'autant mieux, à force de coups de boule, t'as déjà deux carrés verts, bientôt le pré entier


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> en tous cas, ta méthode a l'air de pas trop mal marcher, et ton karma s'en porte d'autant mieux, à force de coups de boule, t'as déjà deux carrés verts, bientôt le pré entier


Arfffffffffffff !!! En plus, ils se disent : "bof ... il est vieux ... il est pas dangereux ... il en a plus pour longtemps ... il a une petite zigounette ... !!!" ... rien que du tout bon pour moi ça !!!   

ps pour les nioubies : j'avais oublié ...  en n° 13, vous ajouterez "la pitié" ... n'hésitez pas à tenter le coup de la pitié ... ça marche encore !!! Arfffffffff


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

faudra quand même que quelqu'un m'explique ou est ce qu'on voit le nombre de points et les coupables, parce que je crois qu'avec safari ça marche pas cette histoire...

ayéééééé ai trouvé on se clique sur sa boule à soi qu'on a


----------



## nato kino (8 Juin 2004)

C'est malin !!    :rateau:   






Je fais comment maintenant ?   :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> faudra quand même que quelqu'un m'explique ou est ce qu'on voit le nombre de points et les coupables, parce que je crois qu'avec safari ça marche pas cette histoire...



Voir "Tableau de bord" en haut à gauche  puis tout en bas de la page


----------



## KARL40 (8 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin !!  :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu offres des points à d'autres   ....

... pour qu'ils te rejoignent sur la banquette


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

ahhhhh ça marchait po parce que... personne ne m'avait filé de points ! Le mal est réparé, merci ô généreux donateur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Tijdu !!! coincé jusque demain ... faudra attendre un peu, les petits gars !!!!   

"Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

En attendant de pouvoir "bouler" à nouveau, je vais donc distribuer des "bons pour un coup de boule" à Nato, Karl40 et Lemmy ...
Pour les autres qui voudrait un coup de boule bien asséné, merci de m'envoyer un MP avec la mention :
Cher Thebig,
Auriez-vous l'amabilité de bien vouloir m'envoyer un free coup de boule sans aucun engagement de ma part ???
Merci d'avance,
Votre dévoué 
XXX

(merci de ne pas mettre XXX mais d'y indiquer votre propre pseudo)
(pour les débiles, la mention XXX n'a rien à voir avec la taille du coup de boule !)
(pour les pornocrates, filez ... y'a rien à voir !!!)

Le coup de boule sollicité sera transmis dans les 24 heures sauf contraintes techniques ou décès prématuré du soussigné suite à une rupture d'Anne Nevrisme dont la lettre vient de me parvenir à l'instant...

:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Le coup de boule sollicité sera transmis dans les 24 heures sauf contraintes techniques ou décès prématuré du soussigné suite à une rupture d'Anne Nevrisme dont la lettre vient de me parvenir à l'instant...
> :rateau:


En n° 14, vous prendrez comme exemple la phrase ci-dessus dont l'absurdité n'a d'égale que la débilité (Anne Nevrisme !!!!!   ) ... le posteur normalement constitué qui lit ceci n'a qu'un mot à la bouche : "le pauvre !!!!!" et d'aussitôt vous rajouter quelques points par sympathie tout en se disant : "au moins, il passera une bonne soirée...!!! )
N'oublions pas que nous vivons dans un monde ou tous les coups sont permis ... ce serait idiot de ne pas en profiter...:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2004)

Les 12 (ou 13) commandements de TheBig, c'est quelque chose ! Il va finir spécialiste en entraînements commandos pour demandeurs d'emploi coursés par chasseurs de têtes 

 Pour ceux qui auraient des états d'âme sur leur manque de pastilles vertes, je conseille une cure de georges, ça leur redonnera la frite 

   Au village, sans prétention
  J'ai mauvaise réputation.
  Qu'je m'démène ou qu'je reste coi
  Je pass' pour un je-ne-sais-quoi!

  ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> 6° Pour nos amies posteuses, la notion de "coup de boule" est à éviter à tout prix étant donné son caractère tendancieux (sauf peut être en privé, auquel cas vous risqueriez d'en ramasser un pour de vrai et dans le pif par la même occasion)



   




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> - aux collègues féminines, vous attribuerez donc des "coups de coeur" ... mais jamais ... ô grand jamais des "coups de boule" !!! ........... IMPERATIF !



  



PS/réclamation perso : il m'est possible de rentrer au Bar mais pas en tennis, sachant que j'ai qouaziment (private joke) toujours des tennis à mes pieds, sauf dans les jours de grande chaleur où là je porte des tongues (classes mes tongues ) me serait-il possible d'obtenir une derrogation (  non pas de trucs salaces !) afin depouvoir entrer dans le bar et d'éviter ainsi de devoir crier depuis la porte d'entrée afin de répondre à mes chers "collègues" ...?   

Autre solution plus rapide ... quelques clics sympas et plus d'histoire de tennis ...    :rose:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Autre solution plus rapide ... quelques clics sympas et plus d'histoire de tennis ...  :rose: :love:


Salut Lorna !
Je te cliquerai bien avec le plus grand plaisir o    ), mais comme j'ai trop cliqué ce matin, je suis interdit de cliquage pendant 24 heures...
Mais demain est un autre jour, et après une bonne nuit de repos, mes capacités à cliquer seront de nouveau toutes neuves et tu m'en diras des nouvelles....  
T'en fais pas pour les tennis, c'est pas gênant pour cliquer !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

Panther est passé


----------



## chagregel (8 Juin 2004)

Ah une collègue de tennis


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Panther est passé


...salopard Tibo !!!!!!!!!!!!   
Ah ces djeunes, toujours le clic aussi rapide !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Merci ...  :love: 

Et comment qui savent que je la connais ?     

Sont trop forts sur MacG !!!  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Sont trop forts sur MacG !!! :love:


N'empêche ! Maintenant, t'attend toute seule sur la banquette !!! :rateau: 
...allez, pousse-toi et fais-moi une tite place !!!


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

Il faudrait prendre les paris sur qui aura le premier la mauvaise réputation.

La bonne réputation dégoulinante de bons sentiments, c'est trop facile


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Dites, dites ... ça là ... (bon d'accord je suis très très heureuse d'être rentrée (avec mes tennis) ... mais euh ...







 :mouais: déjà c'est *toute seule*  mais surtout c'est un peu ... tendancieux non ...?  :hein:  :rose: 

_et puis franchement, je ferais quoi moi toute seule sur une banquette ? _

Sinon la musique est sympa, il est fort le DJ  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> La bonne réputation dégoulinante de bons sentiments, c'est trop facile


...ça m'a quand même pris 3 bonnes années de boulot !!!!!   
...3 ans durant lesquels j'ai réfréné mes bas instincts pour donner de moi l'image que tu connais ... 3 ans durant lesquels j'ai menti au sujet de ma zigounette ... 3 ans durant lesquels j'ai eu envie de taper sur la moitié du forum ... c'est pas du mérite ça ???


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche ! Maintenant, t'attend toute seule sur la banquette !!! :rateau:
> ...allez, pousse-toi et fais-moi une tite place !!!



Ah ben no nonononono   toi tu m'invites sur le Dance Floor !!!!! 

Allez hop Let's dance Baby !  :love:


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça m'a quand même pris 3 bonnes années de boulot !!!!!
> ...3 ans durant lesquels j'ai réfréné mes bas instincts pour donner de moi l'image que tu connais ... 3 ans durant lesquels j'ai menti au sujet de ma zigounette ... 3 ans durant lesquels j'ai eu envie de taper sur la moitié du forum ... c'est pas du mérite ça ???



Non, c'est du masochisme. Enfin, c'est ta vie, hein.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Ah Mince !*
> En dansant de façon un peu acrobatique et dégin.., déguin..., et _anarchique_, *Lorna vient de faire tomber la boulafazett avec son trident !*
> 
> _Enfin quoi, t'aurais pu blesser quelqu'un !_
> ...



... Et Roberto qui attend seul sur la banquette, en train de croquer la scène de son crayon affûté ...
 


PS :  si tu tu crois que dans l'ambiance folle qui règne ici, j'ai le temps de faire attention à mon trident ... moi j'danse ...


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

N'empêche qu'on commence à être beaucoup sur cette banquette.
Et puis j'aime pas le skaï, chaque fois que TheBig se lève pour aller chercher une jup', ça fait "chkouuuik"


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Alors là je reste bouche bée... Je suis tout gentil et le premier qui me note il me descend! Je dirai pas qui c'est mais bon!






Oh! J'ai oublié de cacher qui m 'a descendu!


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Salut Lorna !
> Je te cliquerai bien avec le plus grand plaisir o    ), mais comme j'ai trop cliqué ce matin, je suis interdit de cliquage pendant 24 heures...
> Mais demain est un autre jour, et après une bonne nuit de repos, mes capacités à cliquer seront de nouveau toutes neuves et tu m'en diras des nouvelles....
> T'en fais pas pour les tennis, c'est pas gênant pour cliquer !!!


 moi j'ai encore tout plein de clics alors... c'est parti


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Amok qui drague la barmaid c'est toujours ça de pris



 

Comment ca, "_c'est toujours ça de pris_", face de rat?!


----------



## woulf (8 Juin 2004)

Looks like we have a wiiiiiinner


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2004)

et pendant ce temps Zebig fait le gogo dancer (pas facile avec un cornet de frites dans la main)


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

zebig, toutes mes félicitations pour ta prestation dans la cage!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je reste bouche bée... Je suis tout gentil et le premier qui me note il me descend! Je dirai pas qui c'est mais bon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

tu étais tellement triste...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> zebig, toutes mes félicitations pour ta prestation dans la cage!




J'allais le dire !!!      BRAVO TheBig !!!

Et puis ce petit short noir moulant, avec ces "rangers" aux pieds ... c'est irrésistible !  :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu étais tellement triste...


Mais non mais non pas du tout je ne suis pas triste! Je suis HYPER heureux et tout sourire  Je VEUX aller sur la banquette avec la cousine du DJ !! Rendez-moi mes points! J'ai un pantal pat d'eff et une moumoute à en faire palir Rodriguo!


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2004)

Voir un vieux schnoque faire la manche pour quelques points, un gini et une entrée dans une boite, si c'est pas malheureux... Regardez le monter sur la scène, à son rythme, menhir presque immobile comparé à la houle de la foule qui l'entoure, flot incessant de vitalité venant se heurter au roc impassible, dont les tongs frottent le sol à chaque pas, dans un mouvement qui n'est pas sans rappeler la lente progression d'un glacier millénaire.

Mais ce glacier là est un glacier lubrique, un glacier chaud, et le voila déjà qui s'anime, faisant remonter en lui la fougue d'un vieux volcan qu'on croyait éteint à jamais. Il bouillonne, il ébullit, il tremble de partout tandis que la sève rouge se fraye un passage à travers ses artères ramollies et rend à son coeur, à ses muscles, la vitalité qui les avait quitté depuis longtemps. (Non c'est pas un truc cochon).

Tout autour de lui, le public est attentif, surpris de voir tant de fougue dans le monument, admiratif devant la détermination de celui qui ne se laissera pas enterrer si facilement dans le jardin du temps. Certains déjà l'acclament, d'autres l'encouragent, faisant tourner des bouboules dans leurs mains, les faisant passer de main en main. On en voit même des avides, qui voudraient bien qu'il leur fasse l'honneur de sa boule (je vous ai dit que c'était pas un truc cochon).

Et soudain c'est le drame. Se rendant compte trop tard de son erreur, le grand gérontocamulos à peine sorti de sa létargie proverbiale, comprend qu'il s'est fait avoir. Ce n'était pas une danse. C'était une chasse. Et elle n'allait pas tarder à être tirée. Déjà la foule se resserre autour de lui, il tente de fuir, à son rythme, haletant tandis que son regard se promène dans la foule jusqu'à apercevoir une ouverture. N'écoutant que son courage (et ses choquottes), il se jette à corps perdu vers le salut. Mais c'était un piège. La foule ingrate avait compté sur ce réflexe de survie.

 Et la cage au gogo se referme sur lui.


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il bouillonne, il ébullit.



_NDLR: Il faut lire: il flatule, il eructe_

  

(Pardon mon zebig, mais ce fut plus fort que moi!   )


----------



## Goulven (8 Juin 2004)

Excuse... Roberto, Rodrigo... Tu veux pas demander à ta mère de changer ton prénom? Rodrigo c'est pas mal non plus non? :hein:


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas agressif : *la nana du vestiaire* croit sans rire que tu es (je cite), _"un charmant garçon" _!



Ah bon? ah ah, je vais aller au vestiaire, sous le fallacieux pretexte de récuperer mon paquet de Lucky alors


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna, ma puce, il y a Mackie qui s'ennuie!


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, ma puce, il y a Mackie qui s'ennuie!




oh oui  :love:


----------



## bebert (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...bande de nases va !!!!!



Trop fort mon big !!!     :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Bah ça va on s'ennuie pas ici !

Je rejoins la piste, j'ai mis mon bô kimono de satin ce soir :love:

Z'avez pas un bon Björk style "Human Behaviour" histoire de me chauffer un peu? :love:


----------



## Luc G (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Luc G hésite entre une Piña Colada et un Rhum Coca,


 Alors, excusez-moi si je dévie du sujet mais je ne peux laisser passer ça  : 

 je n'ai jamais, mais jamais de jamais, mis du coca dans du rhum,

 ni dans quelque alcool que ce soit, d'ailleurs,

 ni dans quelque autre boisson que ce soit, d'ailleurs,

 et dans mon gosier, la dernière fois, c'était avant Gagarine.

 Faut dire que j'adore l'eau, si !


----------



## sylko (8 Juin 2004)

Bon, j'en ai un peu marre de rester sur cette banquette...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... Méfiez-vous de Yoko et ses TONGS EN BOIS, *ça fait super-mal !*



Bah waip, mais c vachement plus pratique que tes tongs en plastoc qui font que de se déchirer 

Par contre j'en ai marre de devoir retirer les tennis quand j'entre dans le bar, si une âme charitable voulait bien m'aider :love:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*Demande-lui de poser son trident* au vestiaire avant d'attaquer :_ *les triples boutonnières* mal placées sont légions dans le Bar !
> :hein:  :hein:




tu en a fait les frais ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça va on s'ennuie pas ici !
> 
> Je rejoins la piste, j'ai mis mon bô kimono de satin ce soir :love:
> 
> Z'avez pas un bon Björk style "Human Behaviour" histoire de me chauffer un peu? :love:


 

Je connais des trucs biens plus efficaces pour chauffer les filles en kimono de satin...   



Aille aille aille, je sens que ma réputation va en prendre un coup...   Pas taper, pas taper


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des trucs biens plus efficaces pour chauffer les filles en kimono de satin...
> 
> 
> 
> Aille aille aille, je sens que ma réputation va en prendre un coup...   Pas taper, pas taper



Bah explique toujours ce que t'as derrière la tête, on verra si je tape ou pas


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah explique toujours ce que t'as derrière la tête, on verra si je tape ou pas


C'est pas deriere la tete...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas deriere la tete...



Aaaaahhh.... Bah alors tu te la gardes ton idée, sinon je tape là où ça fait très mal... surtout avec mes tongues en bois, hein Roberto...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon pote si t'arrives à l'étape qui suit l'enlevage de kimono-de-danse et le délaçage-salace du chignon-compliqué, *tu m'envoies un mel !*
> 
> :hein:  :hein:



Je pense pas qu'il y arrive, vu qu'il y a la case "castration" entre les deux, et généralement les prétendants ne vont pas plus loin


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahhh.... Bah alors tu te la gardes ton idée, sinon je tape là où ça fait très mal... surtout avec mes tongues en bois, hein Roberto...


Bah mon idée c'etait l'envoi de points de réputation   (ce qui fut fait d'ailleurs)
Je vois pas ou est le mal...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah mon idée c'etait l'envoi de points de réputation   (ce qui fut fait d'ailleurs)
> Je vois pas ou est le mal...



Alors je m'excuse, j'en rougis tiens...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: 

Merci mon sauveur :love:

Merci à tous d'ailleurs :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Alors je m'excuse, j'en rougis tiens... :rose: :rose: :rose:
> 
> Merci mon sauveur :love:


 

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Bah ça va il s'embête pas DJFog', il a du bon matos !

Bon ok, on va la retrouver la ptite Macelene, ça devrait pas être difficile à repérer une infirmière dans le club


----------



## anntraxh (8 Juin 2004)

mmmhhhhh ... zavez-vu comment ça marche, les gars ( et les gattes ... ) ???





    :hein:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Bah voilà, une autre qui sait en profiter... t'as bien raison Ann'


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:


Euh ! c'est fini vous deux ???? :rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Bah si ça te dérange, donne moi des points mon thebigounet :love:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! c'est fini vous deux ???? :rateau:



Tu veux retourner devant la porte toi?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah si ça te dérange, donne moi des points mon thebigounet :love:



Et apres ca on esseyera de me faire croire que les femmes ne sont pas vénales...  

Cette tentative de trahison m'a rendu tout triste     

Il me faudrait bien quelques points pour me consoler....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il me faudrait bien quelques points pour me consoler....



désolé: compteur bloqué


----------



## maousse (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et apres ca on esseyera de me faire croire que les femmes ne sont pas vénales...


heu.... :mouais: 

C'est un bon gaillard, le yoko. Il fait des fautes d'accord, parfois, mais bon  :rateau:   

_désolé pour les illusions..._


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> désolé: compteur bloqué



Moi aussi.   
Mais c'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et apres ca on esseyera de me faire croire que les femmes ne sont pas vénales...
> 
> Cette tentative de trahison m'a rendu tout triste
> 
> Il me faudrait bien quelques points pour me consoler....



Bah je t'en ai déjà donné aujourd'hui, je peux pas recommencer avant demain... 

Allez, prend un mars, et ça repart


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, [censuré], il y a Mackie qui s'ennuie!



 :mouais: ben c'est pas avec la conversation qu'il a que ça va changer ...  :mouais: 

 :sleep: 

Ben y'à quelqu'un qui a rejoint TheBig dans la cage ...?  Moi j'commence à m'ennuyer là ...*tout seul* , et Mackie il me fout un de ces mal de tronche (il a pas une touche "off" ?) ...  :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

En fait, je me suis trompé ... vous n'êtes pas une bande de nases ... mais une bande de super-nases !!!!!   

Attendez demain que je récupère mes facultés bouleuses !!!!:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> heu.... :mouais:
> 
> C'est un bon gaillard, le yoko. Il fait des fautes d'accord, parfois, mais bon  :rateau:
> 
> _désolé pour les illusions..._



 

 :hein: 

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> .*tout seul*



_ah bon? toi aussi...?_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Attendez demain que je récupère mes facultés bouleuses !!!!:rateau:



Est-ce que ces facultés en questions ont un quelconque rapport avec la "gogo cage" ...?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Attendez demain que je récupère mes facultés bouleuses !!!!:rateau:



c'est le cas de le dire: on n'a plus les boules     

_au fond à gauche, je connais..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ces facultés en questions ont un quelconque rapport avec la "gogo cage" ...?


Mwouais ... j'ai mon slip en peau de galinette cendrée qui me serre un peu...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Attendez demain que je récupère mes facultés bouleuses !!!!:rateau:



T'as passé commande d'une palette de viagra?

  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que ces facultés en questions ont un quelconque rapport avec la "gogo cage" ...?



Ca aurait bien mérité une livraison de points ca!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _ah bon? toi aussi...?_



Moi ? ben non, mais c'est ce que ça dit, sur Macg !    :hosto: 

Pour preuve ...







 :rose:  oui bon il y va _un peu_ fort ...mais bon si c'est pas une preuve ça ...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Devrait arreter la poudre lui....


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? ben non, mais c'est ce que ça dit, sur Macg !    :hosto:
> 
> Pour preuve ...
> 
> ...



T'as des hordes d'admirateurs Lorna, c dingue, faudra que tu me dises comment tu fais


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> T'as des hordes d'admirateurs Lorna, c dingue, faudra que tu me dises comment tu fais



Elle est piquante et un temps "pestive" ça donne envie


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est piquante et un temps "pestive" ça donne envie



D'accord, je vois, c'est l'amour du risque 

Tiens, moi aussi j'attends *tout seul* (pourraient pas mettre au moins un "(e)"   ) sur la banquette... merci à mes généreux donnateurs, et n'hésitez pas à revenir, ma porte est toujours ouverte :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Elle est piquante et un temps "pestive" ça donne envie



  


vi et puis ...***Dancing Baby***


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> vi et puis ...***Dancing Baby***




Alala, ça vaut pas les japonaise, Mackie le sait bien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Alala, ça vaut pas les japonaise, Mackie le sait bien



Ah mais quand Mackie parle des japonaises, il parles des *voitures !!!*  

Si si si (j'en ai fait les frais toute la soirée, sur la banquette il n'arrêtait pas de me parler de japonaises, et chevaux, et de super puissance ...  :sleep: )


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais quand Mackie parle des japonaises, il parles des *voitures !!!*
> 
> Si si si (j'en ai fait les frais toute la soirée, sur la banquette il n'arrêtait pas de me parler de japonaises, et chevaux, et de super puissance ...  :sleep: )



Aie... bah je vais pas aller le chercher alors, j'ai pas envie qu'il cherche le klaxon


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Aie... bah je vais pas aller le chercher alors, j'ai pas envie qu'il cherche le klaxon




Mouais faut se méfier il pourrait te faire la blague *"dis camion"* !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mouais faut se méfier il pourrait te faire la blague *"dis camion"* !!!



Alors c'est balo, chez nous les camions sont toujours accompagnés d'un bon ninja


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mouais faut se méfier il pourrait te faire la blague *"dis camion"* !!!



Mouahhahhahhh     

Mais pourquoi j'ai plus le droit de donner des points moi? Ouinnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## Spyro (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *"camion"*


pouet pouet


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> pouet pouet


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mouahhahhahhh
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'ai plus le droit de donner des points moi? Ouinnnnnnnn!!!



Parce que tu m'en as trop donné... mais continue demain... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Bah ça va il s'embête pas DJFog', il a du bon matos !
> 
> Bon ok, on va la retrouver la ptite Macelene, ça devrait pas être difficile à repérer une infirmière dans le club



surtout en blouse de coton frais tout blanc et ras du pompon !!!!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> surtout en blouse de coton frais tout blanc et ras du pompon !!!!!!



Waouh ! Alors suffit de suivre la horde de mâles en chaleur, c'est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mouahhahhahhh
> 
> Mais pourquoi j'ai plus le droit de donner des points moi? Ouinnnnnnnn!!!



Demain est un autre jour ... :love: 

Ah mince moi aussi, plus le droit !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Demain est un autre jour ... :love:



Après-demain aussi mais personne n'en parle...  :modo:

Ok, je vais à la trappe... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> surtout en blouse de coton frais tout blanc et ras du pompon !!!!!!




  Et ben en forme aujourd'hui Macelène !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ben en forme aujourd'hui Macelène !!!



Non, c'est les patients qui devaient être en forme !


----------



## Amok (8 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as passé commande d'une palette de viagra?



Ca c'est un coup bas!   

D'un autre côté, bas ou pas, pour zebig un coup est un coup et c'est toujours ca de pris!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, moi aussi j'attends *tout seul* (pourraient pas mettre au moins un "(e)" :love:


Euh Yoko ! T'en fais pas un peu trop là ??????????   
ps à toutes et tous : merci de bien vouloir respecter ma seule et unique fan japonaise... dans mes bras Yoko ... euh !:rose: :sick: :sick: :sick: :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, bas ou pas, pour zebig un coup est un coup et c'est toujours ca de pris!


Ah mon Amok ! toi seul m'aura compris ici bas !


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh Yoko ! T'en fais pas un peu trop là ??????????
> ps à toutes et tous : merci de bien vouloir respecter ma seule et unique fan japonaise... dans mes bras Yoko ... euh !:rose: :sick: :sick: :sick: :affraid:



Bah t'es unique thebig...faut bien que tu aies des fans plus loin que n'importe qui ici :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Euh ! Yoko ! une question peut-être un peu indiscrète à laquelle einqui n'a jamais voulu répondre : "est-ce vrai que beaucoup de japonaises ont de faux-nippons ?????"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> surtout en blouse de coton frais tout blanc et ras du pompon !!!!!!


Tidju de vindju !!!!  ... failli en renverser mon bureau, moi !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Yoko ! une question peut-être un peu indiscrète à laquelle einqui n'a jamais voulu répondre : "est-ce vrai que beaucoup de japonaises ont de faux-nippons ?????"



Aaaaahhhh... la question indiscrète... 

Je te laisse le soin de le découvrir, fais-toi emmener par Mackie, si tu veux je te servirai de guide


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju de vindju !!!!  ... failli en renverser mon bureau, moi !!!



Je corrige ce que j'ai dit plus haut, y'a pas que les patients qui sont en forme apparemment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas que les patients qui sont en forme apparemment


...les impatients aussi !!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...les impatients aussi !!!



Sont pas gros les points chez moi, mais rien que pour ça tu mérites un abonnement pour la semaine


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...les impatients aussi !!!


gaffe à toi zebig !!! femme en approche arrière gauche avec boule à fecettes lestée (BKK ? pour _boulàf' kiri kit_) 

 trop tard


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> gaffe à toi zebig !!! femme en approche arrière gauche avec boule à fecettes lestée (BKK ? pour _boulàf' kiri kit_)
> trop tard


Berci guand même vrérot !!!! 
Burée gu'est-ce zé bris dans la gueule.... 
ps : za faut des boints ça ?????:rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas gros les points chez moi


N'ont pas l'air très gros, c'est vrai, mais ils semblent charmants .....


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2004)

Ben oui ça vaut des points mais je peux plus t'en donner  (pis ta femme rôde peut-être encore alors... un boule perdue...)


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Berci guand même vrérot !!!!
> Burée gu'est-ce zé bris dans la gueule....
> ps : za faut des boints ça ?????:rateau:



Wai des points... de suture


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'ont pas l'air très gros, c'est vrai, mais ils semblent charmants .....



C'est gentil ça  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Petit conseil en passant : avant de brancher votre boule à facettes dans la pénombre, faites gaffe que votre lapin nain ne traine pas dans le coin..... il a l'air malin maintenant ce con !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Wai des points... de suture


Arrrrffffffffffffffffff !!!!!!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Petit conseil en passant : avant de brancher votre boule à facettes dans la pénombre, faites gaffe que votre lapin nain ne traine pas dans le coin..... il a l'air malin maintenant ce con !!!



Waouh ! Thebig a le premier DiscoRabbit !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju de vindju !!!!  ... failli en renverser mon bureau, moi !!!



Pinocchio!? :affraid:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pinocchio!? :affraid:



Nan, pino... ok, je vais à la trappe


----------



## Nephou (8 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> pino



en deux mots


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tidju de vindju !!!!  ... failli en renverser mon bureau, moi !!!



Tu serais pas un peu marseillais sur les bords toi ?    :hein:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (8 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> en deux mots



Vivi, c bien ça :love: :rateau:


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "est-ce vrai que beaucoup de japonaises ont de faux-nippons ?????"



la plupart des chanteuses de j-pop oui, sauf les morning musume, mais bon les plus jeunes ont 12 ans


----------



## nato kino (9 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ... j'ai mon slip en peau de galinette cendrée qui me serre un peu...



Ça va ? Tu transpires pas trop ?


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça va ? Tu transpires pas trop ?


Ca doit pas sentir très bon tout ça!! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pas sentir très bon tout ça!! :mouais:








c'est ce dont tu as besoin...   

_excuses-moi, TheBig..._


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (9 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit pas sentir très bon tout ça!! :mouais:



Attends, il a mis du déo mon thebigounet :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Mais c'est fini oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
:rateau:


----------



## Goulven (9 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est fini oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rateau:



en voila un qui va se retrouver sur le forum des raleurs vite fait!


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est fini oui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :rateau:



Alors mon flamand rose... Il pique ou pas le DJ ?    :love:  :love:


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Alors mon flamand rose... Il pique ou pas le DJ ?    :love:  :love:


Faudrait peut-être plutôt demander au DJ si TheBigLebomachin ne pique pas?


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait peut-être plutôt demander au DJ si TheBigLebomachin ne pique pas?


Tu peux toujours demander à la soeur de son cousin


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux toujours demander à la soeur de son cousin


Ce qui me rassure c'est que TheBig il est plus attiré par le DJ que par la soeur de son cousin... Enfin ça m'inquiète pour TheBig!  Si tu nous parlais de ton enfance?


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Yoko ! une question peut-être un peu indiscrète à laquelle einqui n'a jamais voulu répondre : "est-ce vrai que beaucoup de japonaises ont de faux-nippons ?????"


Bonjour.
Que les nippons soient vrais ou faux, ils vaut mieux qu'ils soient beaux :
La Chine se redresse devant de beaux Nippons !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me rassure c'est que TheBig il est plus attiré par le DJ que par la soeur de son cousin... Enfin ça m'inquiète pour TheBig!  Si tu nous parlais de ton enfance?


  ... mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc de DJ, cousine de la soeur et autres joyeusetés.....??? 
On peut même plus danser tranquille dans son coin, jeter son slip en galinette dans la foule en délire, se pailleter les c..... pour en faire des boules à facettes sans qu'on vienne parler dans votre dos ????


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Des photos ?_
> :mouais:


Ben tient! C'est facile de jeter des affirmations comme ça! Des photos! des preuves! Avec watermark et tout!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Ben tient! C'est facile de jeter des affirmations comme ça! Des photos! des preuves! Avec watermark et tout!


Et c'est tout ..... !!! 
... et un coup de boule dans la tronche, ça vous dirait ?????


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

Malheureusement pour lui, avec l'age, toutes ses photos sont Watermarked 

 Bonjour vous tous...


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

(air jaloux) Gardez-lez vos cubes d'épinard congelés !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tout ..... !!!
> ... et un coup de boule dans la tronche, ça vous dirait ?????



C'est solide une tête de DJ ?    :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est solide une tête de DJ ?  :rateau:


La tête, peut-être ! mais le reste .... tu lui balances un bon coup de genou entre les 2 platines, juste à hauteur de la tête de lecture ... t'en profites pour lui envoyer 300 dB dans le casque et lui enfoncer deux bons gros jacks dans les narines ... et il pipe plus un mot ... tiens, comme le gars qui danse la gigue sur sa chaise électrique dans "La Ligne Verte" !!! 
... et encore, heureusement qu'ils ont pas du l'achever à la bougie !!!!!!!


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est solide une tête de DJ ?    :rateau:


Faut que je dise à la soeur du cousin du DJ de prévenir son frère qu'il prévienne le cousin que TheBig va lui tomber dessus! Faisez gaffe!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je dise à la soeur du cousin du DJ de prévenir son frère qu'il prévienne le cousin que TheBig va lui tomber dessus! Faisez gaffe!!


Arrrrghhhhh !!!! Je ne peux plus les sentir, les DJ !!! 
Le mois dernier j'étais à une soirée dont la moyenne d'âge des participants frisait la cinquantaine ... c'est dire si on s'amusait...  - Tous ces gars se trémoussaient sur des trucs technoïdes en bombant le torse et en perdant quelques vertèbres de temps en temps... heureusement que le ridicule ne tue pas sinon bonjour le carnage !!!
Je m'approche de "Monsieur le DJ" qui me jette comme un malpropre parce qu'il était en train de scratcher un max ... je reviens à la charge 5 minutes après et je lui dis : "Oh le djeune ... tu peux pas passer "Get Ready" pour me faire plaisir ???" - et moi de lui tendre amoureusement mon surperbe vynil d'époque que je trimballe toujours avec moi...
Il le prend, regarde la pochette et me répond : "Désolé vieux, je passe pas des trucs que je connais pas !!!"...

A cet instant, je l'ai vu "mort" ... et je suis sorti ...


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

C'est fou, chaque fois que je vois une tartine de TheBig, je sais que je vais me marrer... Alors je récompense, mais là je peux plus... désolé... Continue TheBig et ton prochain stade c'est "TheBig colle une baffe au DJ"


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Allez TheBig, on t'a retrouvé... On va t'aider...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Tu dragues les meufs en les impressionnant aux osselets_


Arfffffff !!!!!! 
Mais tu sais, voir la plupart de ces gars bedonnants esquisser des petits pas de danse saccadés, les bras levés vers le ciel, lunettes embuées et la goutte de sueur au menton en faisant bien attention de ne pas se bloquer la L5 ou L6, ça me fout les boules ... 
Moi, soit je reste assis, soit je m'explose quitte à me finir à la péridurale aux urgences ... je n'aime pas faire les choses à moitié !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Allez TheBig, on t'a retrouvé... On va t'aider...


...petit salopard Goulven !!!!!  
Attend que je récupère mes capacités de vote ... et je m'en vais t'éclater ta réputation comme le troupeau d'hérissons qui a traversé l'autoroute au passage du Hummer de Cecil !!!


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...petit salopard Goulven !!!!!
> Attend que je récupère mes capacités de vote ... et je m'en vais t'éclater ta réputation comme le troupeau d'hérissons qui a traversé l'autoroute au passage du Hummer de Cecil !!!


Moi qui voulait t'aider... :rose:  
Ca m'apprendra tient à vouloir aider le petit vieux à traverser la route! Paf je me prend un coup de canne en retour et ma boule à facettes vole en éclat! :hein:


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2004)

C'est angoissant d'assister, sans pouvoir en placer une,
à une bataille rangée entre DJ. Que faire ???
Au fait DJ veut dire Demi-Jeune ?


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arfffffff !!!!!!
> Mais tu sais, voir la plupart de ces gars bedonnants esquisser des petits pas de danse saccadés, les bras levés vers le ciel, lunettes embuées et la goutte de sueur au menton en faisant bien attention de ne pas se bloquer la L5 ou L6, ça me fout les boules ...
> Moi, soit je reste assis, soit je m'explose quitte à me finir à la péridurale aux urgences ... je n'aime pas faire les choses à moitié !!!!!



"Je me souviens" du directeur administratif et financier qui voulait faire le malin sur la piste de danse et qui a terminé la nuit aux urgences !!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> en faisant bien attention de ne pas se bloquer la L5 ou L6, ça me fout les boules ...


Les Belges auraient 6 vertebres lombaires!!!    

J'ai toujours su que c'etait pas des gens comme nous mais là.....


----------



## Spyro (11 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Au fait DJ veut dire Demi-Jeune ?


 Non c'est disc-jockey, c'est donc un yaourt à la platine. Non AU platine, c'est masculin.
   C'est pour ça qu'on (enfin surtout zebig) dit: _je vais Pt la tête au DJ._


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> "Je me souviens" du directeur administratif et financier qui voulait faire le malin sur la piste de danse et qui a terminé la nuit aux urgences !!!


T'as des photos? Paske un directeur administratif et financier qui pogotte je suis curieux de voir ca


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> "Je me souviens" du directeur administratif et financier qui voulait faire le malin sur la piste de danse et qui a terminé la nuit aux urgences !!!


Arfffffff !!!!!!!!!!!!   ... ça m'est arrivé une fois il y a quatre ou cinq ans ... à terre, complètement bloqué en hurlant comme un damné ... ambulance ... urgences ... péridurale ... corset pendant 2 mois style Eric Von Stroheim ... Tidju, j'étais raide comme la justice, mais pas ou il fallait !!!!


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> style Eric Von Stroheim


Eric von Stroheim... Quelle culture!! Peu de monde le connait, où alors il faut être du début du siècle dernier...


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

Que de souvenirs...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les Belges auraient 6 vertebres lombaires!!!


  ... Tidju ... on ne peut même plus faire ce qu'on veut ici !!!!!! ... 
et si je te disais que, la nature faisant bien les choses, elle a compensé une faiblesse zigounesque par une 6ième vertèbre en bonus ... tu me croirais ???  

Man ............... il m'embête jp !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et si je te disais que, la nature faisant bien les choses, elle a compensé une faiblesse zigounesque par une 6ième vertèbre en bonus ... tu me croirais ???


Absolument! Ca expliquerait tout meme...


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Eric von Stroheim... Quelle culture!! Peu de monde le connait, où alors il faut être du début du siècle dernier...


Non, non, on est en 2004, et j'adore tout ce qu'il a fait
Tellement même que j'ai même enregistré les Rapaces en Dvd
PS : j'adore aussi Murnau. Ah l'aurore...


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> si je te disais que, la nature faisant bien les choses, elle a compensé une faiblesse zigounesque par une 6ième vertèbre en bonus ... tu me croirais ???


On t'inscrit?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Absolument! Ca expliquerait tout meme...   [/QUOTE]Bon d'accord, b..... à l'aide d'une vertèbre, c'est pas le top !!!  Mais, ça te donne l'occasion d'avoir quelques mots d'humour imparables du genre : "tu veux que je mette un disque ?" ou "viens voir comme elle est moëlleuse, ma vertèbre !" etc... etc...


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as des photos? Paske un directeur administratif et financier qui pogotte je suis curieux de voir ca


M'enfin, ca pogote pas trop sur les pistes de danse (du coup sais pas s'il faut mettre 2t ou 1 seul)  
Qu'il finisse aux urgences m'etonne beaucoup moins


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, on est en 2004, et j'adore tout ce qu'il a fait
> Tellement même que j'ai même enregistré les Rapaces en Dvd
> PS : j'adore aussi Murnau. Ah l'aurore...


Un peu de culture et de fraicheur dans cette discussion... C'est pas plus mal!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> On t'inscrit?


Mais non ... ça fait 55 ans que j'ai la même et je lui suis très attaché !!!!!


----------



## Bilbo (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Là par exemple, c'est Thebig qui surveille la nana des vestiaires qu'est un peu vulgaire mais qui rigole de ses blagues et qu'à des gros poumons..._


Pour les poumons, vus les dépravés qui traînent en ce lieu, je crains qu'il ne soient un tantinet goudronnés. Mais ceux qui rigolent des blagues de The Big sont ... heu, je disais quoi déjà ? :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ... ça fait 55 ans que j'ai la même et je lui suis très attaché !!!!!


En plus, elle me sert d'appât ... c'est tout mignon, pas l'air dangereux ... et quand l'ennemie est ferrée ... hop, je sors ma monstrueuse L6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, elle me sert d'appât ... c'est tout mignon, pas l'air dangereux ... et quand l'ennemie est ferrée ... hop, je sors ma monstrueuse L6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    Il est fou! Ca type est fou!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il est fou! Ca type est fou!!!


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En plus, elle me sert d'appât ... c'est tout mignon, pas l'air dangereux ... et quand l'ennemie est ferrée ... hop, je sors ma monstrueuse L6 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Y m'énerve... Mais y m'éneeeeeeerve !!       

Prépare toi à recevoir une chier de coudeboulafacettinezenoze dès que j'ai rechargé les batteries !!  :casse:  :casse:  :casse:  :love:


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Ouais, il est définitivement fou...     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Prépare toi à recevoir une chier de coudeboulafacettinezenoze dès que j'ai rechargé les batteries !! :casse: :casse: :casse: :love:


Ouais, ca va etre une tuerie!!!


----------



## Goulven (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ca va etre une tuerie!!!


Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!
Du sang, de la chique et du molard!


----------



## loustic (11 Juin 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Du sang, de la chique et du molard!



Ouais, vas-y.
Une bonne séance de tartes à la crème !
Youpi !    

( Bon, d'accord, ça ne me regarde pas.
Mais sans spectateurs, ce n'est pas drôle ! )


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah une collègue de tennis


Moi qui me sentait seul en tennis, à la porte, finalement ça devient sympa dehors!
Et si on se faisait un resatu plutôt que d'aller en boîte?


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi *"un resatu" ?*
> 
> _Une cochonnerie japonaise avec des cordes à n½uds ??_
> :affraid:
> :rose:



 :affraid:    :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> M'enfin, ca pogote pas trop sur les pistes de danse (du coup sais pas s'il faut mettre 2t ou 1 seul)




Détompe toi: j'ai connu une boite fin 80's debut 90's a Menton (06) ou ca pogot(t)ait grave le vendredi soir. J'en garde un souvenir ému ainsi que mon nez qui en a également conservé une discrete bosse et une déviation certe peu perceptible mais néanmoins orientée vers la gauche.    






Cela dit on y croisait peu de directeurs commerciaux (ou alors ils etaient vachement bien déguisés)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi *"un resatu" ?*
> 
> _Une cochonnerie japonaise avec des cordes à n½uds ??_
> :affraid:
> :rose:



beeueueueueueueueuh!!!, je vouslais dire un restau mais mon doit à glissé  

Laissez moi entrer! Laissez moi entrer!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

je sais pas qui m'a mis une boule (sans vilain jeu de mot) mais je suis enfin entré dans la boite. c'est bon de se sentir aimé... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas qui m'a mis une boule



Clique sur Tab. de bord


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> et une déviation certe peu perceptible mais néanmoins orientée vers la gauche.


  ... dans mes bras Camarade !!!!!!!!!!!! 
_...c'est la lutte finale ... etc... etc...._
:love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>


  Veux-tu ranger ta trousse à maquillage, jpmiss, tu vas faire peur aux 'newbies'_
 C'est donc ça la chirugie reconstructrice : du Demake'up _


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... dans mes bras Camarade !!!!!!!!!!!!
> _...c'est la lutte finale ... etc... etc...._
> :love:


 Mais pourquoi je peux pas te donner des coups de boule hein ? pourquoi ? :serouleparterre:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu ranger ta trousse à maquillage, jpmiss, tu vas faire peur aux 'newbies'
> _C'est donc ça la chirugie reconstructrice : du Demake'up _


... ça me rappelle le gars qui avait ramassé un NKK dans la tronche un soir de "suicide-party" !!!:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Veux-tu ranger ta trousse à maquillage, jpmiss, tu vas faire peur aux 'newbies'_
> C'est donc ça la chirugie reconstructrice : du Demake'up _


 :hosto: celle-ci n'est pas mal non plus


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ça me rappelle le gars qui avait ramassé un NKK dans la tronche un soir de "suicide-party" !!!:rateau:


  Ouais... ça me rappele surtout que c'était pas rentable les 'suicide-party' : besoin de trop de personnel pour nettoyer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> :hosto: celle-ci n'est pas mal non plus


...j'ai vomi !!!!!:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai vomi !!!!!:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


  c'est les frites : ça s'accroche pas trop à l'estomac.

 Bon, changement de page


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ouais... ça me rappele surtout que c'était pas rentable les 'suicide-party' : besoin de trop de personnel pour nettoyer


Mwouais ! en plus, c'était un cercle vicieux parce que quand ils avaient nettoyé on les payait avec des NKK ... et rebelote !!!!!! 
...y'avait même des abattis au plafond !!!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mwouais ! en plus, c'était un cercle vicieux parce que quand ils avaient nettoyé on les payait avec des NKK ... et rebelote !!!!!!
> ...y'avait même des abattis au plafond !!!!


  En définitif on a bien fait sauter le bâtiment à la fin non ?  je ne me souviens plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En définitif on a bien fait sauter le bâtiment à la fin non ?  je ne me souviens plus


C'était la seule solution ... ...! ... les chiens du quartier s'en souviennent encore !


----------



## nato kino (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En définitif on a bien fait sauter le bâtiment à la fin non ?  je ne me souviens plus



On a retrouvé les MIB !!     

Vous fournissez aussi les raves cet été ? C'est du plein-air... Un bon coup de bulldozer à la fin et on en parle plus !!  :rateau:  :sick:  :affraid:  :casse:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'était la seule solution ... ...! ... les chiens du quartier s'en souviennent encore !


... ma mère aussi d'ailleurs ... elle en a eu marre de cuisiner des tripes pendant 3 mois !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai vomi !!!!!:sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


on voit ça... dégoutant!
  :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> On a retrouvé les MIB !!
> Vous fournissez aussi les raves cet été ? C'est du plein-air... Un bon coup de bulldozer à la fin et on en parle plus !! :rateau: :sick: :affraid: :casse:


Nous, on fournit tout le monde, y compris les facteurs et les incontinents ... !
A ceux qui me demanderait : "et pourquoi donc les incontinents" ... je répondrai : "et pourquoi pas les incontinents !"...:rateau: 
D'ailleurs, on a fait une vaste campagne de pub sur le thème : "envoyez-vous en l'air durant les vols incontinentaux" ... ça a marché du tonnerre jusqu'au moment ou les pilotes ont demandé : "c'est quoi un NKK ???" et que Nephou leur en a montré un !!! 
Purée, j'en ai avalé mes tongues ...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> on voit ça... dégoutant!
> :mouais:



Tiens, je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas eu de photos de cet épisode de "Mackie a l'AES Auvergnate"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Ça vole haut ici dites-donc !    :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça vole haut ici dites-donc !    :mouais:




Bah c'est un thread a thebig aussi....


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ça a marché du tonnerre jusqu'au moment ou les pilotes ont demandé : "c'est quoi un NKK ???" et que Nephou leur en a montré un !!!


 :mouais: Ben il était pas obligé de l'ouvrir quand même.  Bon :rose: je culpabilise un peu... mais on s'en est bien sorti avec ton caleçon en parachute :fear:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Humhum ...  pour en revenir au sujet ...   

Ch'uis prête pour aller danser moi !!!!

*Allez les filles ... on y va !!! *








  



PS : oui déjà posté ailleurs ... je fais ma pub auprès des filles que je dois* inviter à danser sur le Dance Floor !    

  Youhoooooou je suis là !  :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça vole haut ici dites-donc !    :mouais:


 tss tss tss :"à veau-l'eau" plutôt


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ...  pour en revenir au sujet ...
> 
> Ch'uis prête pour aller danser moi !!!!
> 
> ...



Ahhh oui encoreeeee!!!!! 
   :love:


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ... je fais ma pub auprès des filles que je dois* inviter à danser sur le Dance Floor !
> 
> Youhoooooou je suis là !  :love:


 ben tu as déjà tes dancing babies non   :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben tu as déjà tes dancing babies non   :rose:



Les _miens_ oui ...   

Mais ça suffit pas ...


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Humhum ...  pour en revenir au sujet ...
> 
> Ch'uis prête pour aller danser moi !!!!
> 
> ...



 

C'est une tenue "attire-coup-de-boules" où je m'y connais rien là !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

Wouah ca y est Lorna fait sensation dans la cage du gogo!

Des photos, des photos!!!


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Toi aussi !


----------



## Nephou (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah ca y est Lorna fait sensation dans la cage du gogo!
> 
> Des photos, des photos!!!


 mais mais  qu'est-ce-que vous y faites tous les deux :rose: jetons un voile pudique sur cette scène :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi !




Wouayyyeee!!!
Presque en meme temps que Lorna!!!
Tu crois que c'est un signe?

   :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouayyyeee!!!
> Presque en meme temps que Lorna!!!
> Tu crois que c'est un signe?
> 
> :love:  :love:




Aulieu de dire de [Biiiiip] tu ferais mieux de t'agiter  ...   pour faire sensation il faut un peu plus de motivation que ça ... quelques *petites démonstrations*


----------



## jpmiss (11 Juin 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> quelques *petites démonstrations*



Ah ben c'est sur que tu risque pas grand chose avec le Cop des Village People


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'est sur que tu risque pas grand chose avec le Cop des Village People



Ah parce que tu crois que je risque quelque chose moi, là ...?


----------



## Philito (11 Juin 2004)

Résumé de la soirée jusqu'ici....






Le lapin nain de TheBig, ne peut toujours pas rentrer..... n'oublier pas de lui donner un bon coup de boule à l'entrée svp 






Tous ces charmants jeunes nases ont laissé Yoko seule sur la banquette..... 






Mais oui JP on t'aime, tiens prend un coup de boule !!!!!






Darkounet a finalement réussi à entrer avec des moyens peu orthodoxes, mais belle fausse barbe dark !!!! 






23h, déjà plus de Gini...... le bar est pris d'assaut !






Le passage très remarqué de Amok et TheBig dans les cages à gogo.... DJ Fog hilare (la photo date d'avant le bisou par theBig)






Lorna très décue qu'aucune fille n'a répondu à ses avances, nous raconte comment elle envisage aborder des garçons si Benjamin lui permet


----------



## Philito (11 Juin 2004)

Ben voilà t'y pas que des images marchent pas.....     

Finn reviens......... tu fais ça bien mieux que moi.....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Lorna très décue qu'aucune fille n'a répondu à ses avances, nous raconte comment elle envisage aborder des garçons si Benjamin lui permet



 Et j'ai failli passer à coté de ça !!!!!! 

Waouu le look ... :sick:

Les cheveux ...  :affraid: et le T-shirt !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Suite des conseils "qui tuent" !!!! 

Avec le temps qui passe, les coups de boule commencent à s'accumuler ...
Après vous être "boulés" allègrement les uns les autres comme cela se fait entre gens de bonne compagnie, vous vous apercevrez que, petit à petit, une hiérarchie commence à s'installer allant généralement du "plus fayot" au "moins fayot" en passant par les modos qui, c'est curieux, sont groupés dans le haut du panier comme une meute de bisounours !!!

Là, il est temps de développer une autre stratégie !

En effet, si vous continuez à "bouler" vos potes de chambrée habituels, vous risquez de vous faire dépasser par certains d'entre eux ... or, comme sur le circuit de Monaco, c'est plus facile de faire toute la course en tête que de s'escrimer à vouloir dépasser les autres dans l'intérieur du virage !!!

Dès lors, je vous conseillerais de ne "bouler" que les derniers du classement, les lanternes rouges dont les points disco sont aussi nombreux que les miettes de pain sur la table d'un roman de Zola ... là, aucun risque de vous trouver face à des adversaires valeureux susceptibles de vous souffler les honneurs de la victoire ... nases, ils sont, nases ils resteront...

En plus, ils vous seront reconnaissants de leur accorder un peu d'attention et n'hésiteront pas à vous "bouler" en retour !!!

N'hésitez pas non plus à "bouler" à tours de bras les éléments féminins du forum en faisant attention aux pseudos "tendancieux" (ne rigolez pas, je me suis fait avoir en me présentant déguisé en lapin "playboy", un bouquet de fleurs à la main, au domicile de celle que je croyais être mon unique fan japonaise !!!!:sick: :sick:   !!!)...

Alors, j'espère que bardés de ces petits conseils, des centaines de petits pavés verts vous conduiront sur le chemin de la gloire et de la célébrité ...!!!


----------



## bebert (15 Juin 2004)

Et en plus il a pitié de nous !  
Ça mérite un VRAI coup de boule !   
Tiens, mets ton casque :






  

Vite, avant que les modos arrivent !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vite, avant que les modos arrivent !!!


Arffffff !!!!!!   
...ça c'est du coup de boule !!!!!


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir la tête dans le cul ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

>



:love: Siouxie


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2004)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir la tête dans le cul ?


 A moins que ce soit être © par-dessus tête...
 Remarque y a pas que le  	 	© sur l'image...
 Qui a dit _tête-à-queue_ ? 

 Bon, je sors, mais vu le niveau, je vais prendre la porte de la cave :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je sors, mais vu le niveau, je vais prendre la porte de la cave :rateau:


Et bien entendu ... comme d'habitude ... c'est encore dans mon thread que ça se passe !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien entendu ... comme d'habitude ... c'est encore dans mon thread que ça se passe !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:



C'est quoi la prochiane étape pour toi Thebig? Tu attrapes le DJ sur les platines?


----------



## Spyro (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien entendu ... comme d'habitude ... c'est encore dans mon thread que ça se passe !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


 Bah bien sûr, sinon j'aurais jamais osé


----------



## Goulven (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et bien entendu ... comme d'habitude ... c'est encore dans mon thread que ça se passe !!!!!:rateau: :rateau:


T'a qu'à demander à les modérer tes threads...


----------



## Grug (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>




En bas de page, dans discussion similaires : SOS pour tomb Raider 3 : Comment faire un saut en arriere et se retourner...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (15 Juin 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus il a pitié de nous !
> Ça mérite un VRAI coup de boule !
> Tiens, mets ton casque :
> 
> ...



Avec un casque comme ça mon thebig, j'espère que ça gaze?


----------



## FANREM (16 Juin 2004)

Pour tous nos amis suisses    qui ne supportent plus l'ambiance de ce bar disco, un petit tour par là


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous nos amis suisses    qui ne supportent plus l'ambiance de ce bar disco, un petit tour par là


Mouai   
Douteux :hein:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (16 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tous ces charmants jeunes nases ont laissé Yoko seule sur la banquette.....



C'est gentil de penser à moi philito...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> C'est gentil de penser à moi philito...  :love:


Mwouais !!!!!!!!!!!!:sick: :sick: :sick: :affraid: :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (16 Juin 2004)

Sois pas jaloux mon thebigounet, tu sais bien que t'es mon préféré :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas jaloux mon thebigounet, tu sais bien que t'es mon préféré :love: :love: :love:


:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :sick: :affraid:


----------



## Philito (17 Juin 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Sois pas jaloux mon thebigounet, tu sais bien que t'es mon préféré :love: :love: :love:



Déjà que theBig©®TM se bourre au champagne..... si en plus il prend les asiatiques.....  :hein:    qu'est-ce qu'il nous reste à nous en bas...... 

Moi je dis que theBig©®TM mérite un bon coup de boule dans ses dents.....


----------



## Philito (17 Juin 2004)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.

 

Bon si quelqu'un peut lui exploser la tronche pour moi...... (comme si il en avait besoin en plus....    )


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.
> 
> 
> 
> Bon si quelqu'un peut lui exploser la tronche pour moi...... (comme si il en avait besoin en plus....    )



Je peux plus rien faire pour personne ...  

On a du fermer ma tire-lire    je dois attendre l'ouverture d'un nouveau compte   

Y tu que estas haciendo  con el DJ ???


----------



## Grug (17 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.


On est beaucoup à en etre là 
faut dire qu'il risque de mettre la boite à sec de pilules vertes thebig.  

mais Arf!! j'y aurais bien donné un coup de boule. :casse:


----------



## Philito (17 Juin 2004)

Dites, comment je n'ai que quatre carrés et je fais la bise à ce dj que je ne connais meme pas    :hein: et Macelene, fais la bise à cet inconnu (qui soit dit en passant pourrait s'occuper de la musique plutot que de biser le tout venant.....) et à cinq carrés.....

JE PROTESTE !!!!!!   Je veuxx cinq carrés aussi...... 

PS: coucou macelene...... viens de visiter le blog.... fait du bien..... (mais ne maltraite pas le chat ainsi svp)


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Dites, comment je n'ai que quatre carrés et je fais la bise à ce dj que je ne connais meme pas    :hein: et Macelene, fais la bise à cet inconnu (qui soit dit en passant pourrait s'occuper de la musique plutot que de biser le tout venant.....) et à cinq carrés.....
> 
> JE PROTESTE !!!!!!   Je veuxx cinq carrés aussi......
> 
> PS: coucou macelene...... viens de visiter le blog.... fait du bien..... (mais ne maltraite pas le chat ainsi svp)



   et tu en as pour un bout de temps à faire la bise au Dj    

ps: qd au chat il est heureux avec cette chaleur ...  tâche de me mettre des messages et tu as vu j'y ai mis ton site  
hasta luego :love:


----------



## Philito (17 Juin 2004)

Vbulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.



ça amène beaucoup de déceptions ce nouveau système quand même..... désolé Elene.... je peux pas.....


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> ça amène beaucoup de déceptions ce nouveau système quand même..... désolé Elene.... je peux pas.....



ben c'est pas grave tu reviendras    

:love: à Chica tambien


----------



## Jean-iMarc (18 Juin 2004)

Ca y est, je suis là, j'osais pas entrer, car je danse très mal, mais thebig m'a montré :

thebig nous apprend le disco


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juin 2004)

Jean-iMarc a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, je suis là, j'osais pas entrer, car je danse très mal, mais thebig m'a montré :
> 
> thebig nous apprend le disco



   

rappelle moi de te filer un coup de boule !


----------

